# DCC Newbie



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Not new to trains, but, very new to DCC. Does this system have to be wired like DC block control or used insulated rail joiners? I have also heard using DC transformers can be used to add extra amps and volts. Another thing I've beem is that on speed setting 0, it can run DC engines. This will be on a N layout at least 13'X20'. Whats the best system that could handle at least 70 engines using no sound but plan on using adding sound soon. I'm looking at MDC or Digitrax. I just want the most user friendly hand held uinit and has good user base, high quality, and will last for ever!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No DCC doesn't get wired in blocks like DC.
You wire it in power districts for larger layouts.
No DC transformers cannot be added for more power.
You will need to get boosters to run the power districts.
Never wise to ever run a DC loco on a DCC layout ever!!!
You will end up frying the motor!
Best system Digitrax DCS200 Super Chief 8 amp Duplex wireless throttle.
Your looking at about $1000.00 for a start to a system like that. 
In order to run 70 locos you would need approximately extra 11 boosters!
That will give you 96 amps!
I have 32 amps but I only run about 20 HO locos at a time.
Unless you mean, you just want a few running at a time, with the ability to store that many in memory, then that system is fine!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I plan owning those 70 engines one, not run all at once. It'd be 4 engines at the most.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

So you don't need so much power.Even a starter set like Digitrax's Zephyr will do fine for you.However,if you want to go stronger,the Super Chief set will give you power to spare.

As already said,you could have power districts with additional boosters but there is a cheaper way.Digitrax offers this possibility with a PM42;you can have power districts and/or polarity reversing sections on a single command station.

However,if in the future,you increase the number of trains operated,like hosting operating sessions with many operators,you may end up needing one or more boosters.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

OK how much power do you think you are going to need to run 4 N scale engines? OK you want insurance that you are going to have plenty of power for your needs. Get yourself a Super Chief 5 or 8 amp set, the 5 amp should be plenty. The set options are your call. The standard set has tethered throttle, the wireless set has a radio throttle and the Extra set has a duplex wireless throttle. Each set has a higher price but each set also does more.

As for blocks. DCC does not really need block wiring like DC does. In dcc you use if needed power districts. You can set up blocks for power districts. Power districts allow you a couple of advantages over a layout with out. First off if you have a short in one of the power districts it will not effect the other locations. Second you use power districts to run multiple boosters for larger layouts. A device like a Digitrax PM42 will allow you to use one booster to create up to 4 power district or 4 reversing loops or a combination of each. Even with one booster and a PM42 you should be able to handle 6 or 7 sound N scale engines, or about 3 or 4 sound HO engines in one district at the same time. As for handling 70 engines the Digitrax system will be able to handle that many addresses with out problem. 

Massey


----------

